# My rat stays still when it's taken out



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

When I take one of my rats out, it stays quite still in my hand. It's a female. She's alert but doesn't move. She does this for quite a while, although I'm not sure how long exactly. Sometimes she's active, though.

Is this normal?

Thank you!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Is she new?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Nope, had her for quite some time, maybe about a month. Have two females, the one in regard to this thread is the smaller of the two.

I took her out earlier and she was just staying still in my hand, staring into space while I was watching television. So I was wondering if this is normal.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not sure it sounds like nureological problem :/


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope not.

She was out twice today, the first time she was running around on the couch.

Second time she was staying still in my hand.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

My first Girl rat did the same thing. She just seemed to enjoy being held.  I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, just want to make sure my girl is okay


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

She may have been tired my girls get like that after running around like crazy


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Well thanks for the help, I think she's alright, but I'm just curious as to why she stays still.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I have rats that do that staring thing, I think it's pure sleepy. Like being woken up in the middle of the night sleepy. I love to greet my girls right when I get home in the afternoon for that very reason - they are quiet and sleepy and will sit still for petting a bit. Once they are fully awake, it's on the go again. lol


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Sparty does the same thing! he does it alot when the tv is on, if i didnt kno better id think he was watching it! lol


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Is she standing, whole body tense, staring intently? Sounds like she's nervous. When she gets like that, try offering her tidbits of tasty food to ease her fears.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Iheartroxyrat said:


> Sparty does the same thing! he does it alot when the tv is on, if i didnt kno better id think he was watching it! lol


Lol, I was sitting there with the TV on, maybe she was interested in the noise.



1a1a said:


> Is she standing, whole body tense, staring intently? Sounds like she's nervous. When she gets like that, try offering her tidbits of tasty food to ease her fears.


Hmmm, maybe, she wasn't moving and was just staring. I'll take your advice and offer her some food the next time.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe she's nervous. Ben does that when I get close to his cage.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Could be, I hope she's just nervous. Said rat is on my shoulder right now.


----------

